# Hello from texas



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi i'm lace, i don't currently have any mice but i joined to help me try and find a breeder in south texas or austin area..so if you're a breeder in south texas (like corpus christi /sorry thats not spelt right/ or galveston area) or in austin please contact me if you are planning on having some litters to be sold sometime this year 

even if youre not a breeder please stop by and say hi i would love to meet people on here


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi nice to meet you both!


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey there !


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey! thanks for welcoming me, so, Welcome to you too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.


----------

